# dura ace 7410 small parts help



## markj2k4 (Jun 25, 2009)

So I received with a frame a while ago a bunch of dura ace 7400 (8 speed) stuff and I have recently wanted to put together a budget but nice commuter. I thought "hey 8 speed dura ace would be neato!" and I pulled all the parts out to realize the people I had gotten the parts from inexplicably took off a bunch of small parts from the components. I can't find them anywhere online and hell, I don't even know what I am looking for to be honest. 

Part 1 - I think it's a "adjuster bolt bushing" on a brake caliper (see picture)

Part 2 - the anchor bolt is missing from the derailleur as is some sort of insert. what would you call it where would you find it? oy! (also see picture).

thanks for your guidance and help!


----------



## markj2k4 (Jun 25, 2009)

happened across the bolts needed for the derailleur at our local bike co-op/recycled bike goods. now just need help finding the part for the brake caliper


----------

